# Should gable vents be closed if a ridge vent is added?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you have soffit vents?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As SS asked, soffit vents are part of the ventilation path.

In a soffit to traditional gable vent house adding a ridge vent does NOT require the closure of the gable vents. But as you found, opinions vary and the advice on the internet is mixed. The roofing industry has been preaching this "short circuit theory" for years and for years it has been totally wrong.

In all cases there can be exceptions but most involve wind and existing snow and water infiltration. If your gable vents have not been a problem then they will make your attic ventilation better if left in place.

If no soffit vents then I would need to know more about what venting you have. And if they argue the point I will go into more details.

Bud


----------



## itguy2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

Virtually no soffits in the home - only a 3 inch or so overhang. I did have small soffit holes drilled in about 10 years ago but those are probably covered 5 years ago when I had cellulose ventilation blown in.

Old Ventilation:
Roof Cans + Gable + TINY soffit holes that are probably mostly covered.

First Tear Off Ventilation:
Roof Cans + Gable + TINY crap functioning soffits.

Second Tear Off Ventilation:
Ridge Vent + A couple cans + Gable + Tiny crap functioning soffits.

So on this third try, I was thinking of having him do;

SmartVent/TheEdgeVent + Ridge + Gable

OR 

SmartVent/TheEdgeVent + Ridge (capping the Gables)

What do you think Bud?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you don't have soffit venting, the SmartVents (there are others under different brands) work well. 

The answer is still "no" when it comes to closing off the gables in my opinion. Zero (0) reason to close them off if they are still going to be there aesthetically. 

If you were doing siding and and updating all the venting, then yes at that point in conjunction with venting the eaves properly.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

what should happen is, air sucks up thru the soffit vents and push it out the ridge/Gable vents, I think I would keep the Gable vents can't get too much air flow especially in the summer


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nope. They are still good. 

The idea of "short-circuited" ventilation is incorrect.


----------



## itguy2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

I do have pre-weathered siding if I wanted to block them off. But that would be more work for the roofer and his crews - and we're already on the third tear-off.

Thanks for the confidence in keeping those gables in place. They will stay, and I will have him put in SmartVent/TheEdgeVent since those seem to be well liked and fix most intake issues.

That crap rolled Cobra Ridge is coming off. I think I am going to ask him to put up ShingleVent II or Cobra 3, something with baffles.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As windows said, smart vents (edge vents) are fine along with all others you have mentioned. It is the difference in height between low and high vents that determines the pressure moving the air. Vents inbetween will have less pressure but still function.

Ridge vents and soffit vents are considered the best because they are located as high and as low as possible. Gable vents are almost as high so will increase the hot air exiting. The intake air will always becoming in the low vents and in fact will be increased by leaving the gable vents in place.

Bud

Sorry for being so slow, managing phone and internet at same time.


----------



## itguy2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

My neighbor had a new roof a couple of years ago. He has a full length ridge vent across the top. I always thought his ventilation was incorrect until I noticed something interesting today.

I got home from work and there was a pretty large drop in temperatures. My roof appeared normal, his roof I could see the heat waves venting out of it very rapidly.

Upon closer inspection, I noticed he had a baffled Ridge Vent and there was a breeze. Also, I walked right up to his house and looked closely at his roof edges above the gutter and saw TheEdgeVent/SmartVents along his home! I think that aggressive exhaust of hot air from his roof may be because of this configuration. Which is the configuration I am going for on my 'third' tear off.

This is my affirmation we're on the right track. :biggrin2:


----------

